# Teach Your Dog English



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Recently came across article and thought it good. When teaching your dog a new "action" like sit or stay, repeat the word over and over so your dog associates that word with correct behavior. Then, when you reward him for doing the task good, be specific: Don't say good boy, say good sit or good stay. Drag out the words you want him to learn and use a happy voice. When you playing, say "play, play, play." When your dog is lying down, say "down, down, down." Eventually, your dog will learn that specific words mean specific things.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

You want to be careful repeating commands beyond the very early inital condtioning phase or you train the dog that the command to sit is actually Sit Sit Sit not just "sit".


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Studies have shown that it is not the word that they respond to per se, but the sound. If your dog gets excited when you suggest "let's go get a cookie" in a high pitched, fun tone, you will get an almost identical reaction by saying "let's go get a bookie", or rookie, sookie, etc. I tested that with all three of my past Goldens and their reaction varied according to the dog. One was so treat oriented, he'd jump if you just said "ook". One would hesitate but respond, and the other responded but you could tell by her reaction that she wasn't quite sure what was being asked.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They also respond to body and sign language. I don't have to say a word to get my two to follow commands. I'm always amazed Shadow knows when I done on the computer for the night. He beats me to the bed!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> They also respond to body and sign language. I don't have to say a word to get my two to follow commands. I'm always amazed Shadow knows when I done on the computer for the night. He beats me to the bed!


I believe that my late Goliath was deaf for quite a while before I realized it. Somebody had broken into my husband's van while Goliath slept only 20 feet away on the back deck, that was when I realized he couldn't hear. Great Pyreneeses don't come when called. I always had used very exagerated hand motions with him to get him to go in the house, sit, etc. He never missed a beat, because of my body language.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Studies have shown that it is not the word that they respond to per se, but the sound. ...


I remember testing this with one of my old dogs. I'd act all happy and say things like "*What a bad dog you are. You deserve a spanking.*" And she reacted as tho I were going to give her a treat or play with her.

Same when I said something like "*want a biscuit*" in a low growling tone, she'd act all guilty and submissive.

I think our dogs react to a whole bunch of input in responding to commands. A predictable command in a predictable tone is key, but I think it is pretty obvious dogs also respond to our body language, any gestures that accomp-any our commands, their experience concerning their surroundings and how you expect them to behavein such situations, and probably other factors.

My dog 2 goldens ago went deaf, but we didn't realize it for some time. We always walked him off leash, and he was just incredible at keeping an eye on us, responding to our gestures we didn't even realize we made, and acting in the manner he knew we expected in various situations. It wasn't until we realized that he didn't come as soon as we filled his dish that we realized his hearing was going.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> I remember testing this with one of my old dogs. I'd act all happy and say things like "*What a bad dog you are. You deserve a spanking.*" And she reacted as tho I were going to give her a treat or play with her.
> 
> Same when I said something like "*want a biscuit*" in a low growling tone, she'd act all guilty and submissive.


 
That is funny because it reminded me of several years ago when I tried to prove that very thing to someone. I told them tone of voice is as important as any signal, and said that if you read them the stock market report they would get excited. So I got the newspaper out and used a high pitched tone, and sure enough, Scooter was bouncing all over. Then when I read the grocery ads in a low, scolding manner, he dropped to his feet and began slinking past me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Dogs are not verbal creatures. They pay attention to tone of voice, body language and lastly, what's actually coming out of out mouth.

Scientifically, it's best to not repeat commands b/c you can lessen the potency. Also better, scientifically, to not say "good SIT" as the dog is sitting. You want SIT to be the cue that elicits the butt-to-ground response from the dog. Once the dog is sitting, he can't put his butt-to-ground again - it's already there - so technically, by saying "good sit" once he's already sat, you've given him permission to ignore what should be an important cue, the word SIT.

If you're trying to create an association between a word and an object - like to name the dog's toys, then you can repeat the word each time you and the dog have an interaction with that object. "Get your BALL.... (dog picks up ball)... GOOD, that's your BALL, etc." However, simply chanting it over and over again "Get your ball, ball, ball, ball, ball" will most likely cause the dog to habituate to your chanting that particular sound and then he's no longer really paying attention to it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My husband used to tease me by insulting our old boy Sam while using very pleasant tones. Drove me crazy!! Sam had no clue, but I was insulted.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> My husband used to tease me by insulting our old boy Sam while using very pleasant tones. Drove me crazy!! Sam had no clue, but I was insulted.


LOL... my dad has been known to do this to my boy on occasion. It drives me nuts, but Jersey's just thrilled he's getting attention!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I can be having a regular conversation with my husband and if I use the word "cookie" or "walk" they are both at attention and eager to head to the kitchen or the back door. LOL

I know they associate the "sound" of those words with the action. But it is as though they do understand it. Oh yes, along with hungry and eat!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I always sing the "Cops" song to Penny: Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?...Bad dog, Bad dog!" She gets so excited, I think because I'm looking directly at her and making sing-song. She wags her whole body and climbs into my lap.

Other times I think she DOES understand English. Like when she doesn't want to come in. All I have to say is "C'mom, time for tea" and she's in like a flash.

When she was a pup, we'd play outside after hubby went to work. When I got hungry, I'd say "Time for tea" which meant breakfast...and tea, of course...plus a bit of toast for Penny.

I guess she associates it now with eating.

Mostly, we learned 'doggie' and she tells US what to do!


----------

